# Design+dünne tasktleiste



## krokodeal (23. Januar 2006)

Guten Tag,

ich bin nun schon seit einigen Wochen dabei mich durch das Suse Linux 10.0 durchzukämpfen, geht aber alles besser als erwartet. Nun bin ich dabei meinem Linux ein neues Kleid zu verpassen, das klappt auch alles OHNE Probleme. Über das Kontrollzentrum. So nun kommt aber schon mein Problem das Design hat eine schöne dünne Tasktlesite , wenn ich aber  das Design installiere, habe ich zwar alles, ausser meine schöne dünne Tasktleiste. Hier meine Frage: Wie bekomme ich so eine schöne dünne tasktleiste?

LInk vom Design: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=33944

(ich möchte keine Werbung machne, ich möhcte nur das mir geholfen wird)

mfg kroko


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Januar 2006)

Es waere nicht unpraktisch gewesen haettest Du gleich angegeben welche Oberflaeche Du nutzt. Da gibt es naemlich bei Linux einen riesen Haufen von.
Naja, durch den Link wurde dann ja klar, dass Du KDE nutzt.

Klick mal mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Panel, dann "Configure Panel". Dort kannst Du dann, ganz unten, die groesse des Panels einstellen.


----------

